# Strange!!!...Discus breeding pair attacking each other........???



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a discus breed pair, never ever had problem before, laid eggs for several times, but never succeeded. 

Yesterday, they laid eggs again, but when I wake up, all the eggs were gone. That was so quick! Normally the eggs should be around for 3-4 days, and also I noticed the female were acting so aggressively, attached her dear husband, chasing him all over the tank, also attacking other fish in the tank. 

The breed pair are the main residence and all other fish are smaller than them. I don't know what's going on last night and why eggs were gone so fast. I think something happened and really stressed the female. So, I did a 30% wc and hope something good will happen. If not, I'm thinking about separating the female. She is acting like a evil in the tank now. 

Anyone has some suggestion for me? I'm appreciated any input. thanks!


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

update: things didn't change much. She is still attaching her partner, but not so aggressive to other fish. It seems she is pretty mad of him doing something wrong....anyway, i'm going to separate them.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe the male ate the eggs?


----------



## doc3toes (Dec 6, 2010)

sooner or later you will see one or both of them eating the eggs. you can remove that parent or just give them some time to figure it out. eventually they get better at it in most cases. you could also cover the eggs with a plastic mesh cage once they are fertilized.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

common for divorce to happen in discus..if discus were so easy to breed..they would cost 2.50 like guppies.  even if you succeed..thats the easy part. raising them to good shape and size is the hardest part.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I was in a similar place. I had my pair in their own tank things were great, then all of a sudden the husband went ape and the poor wife. I eventually took both of them out and put them back in the main tank.

Today they are fine still happily together, but have not laid eggs since, which is fine with me, at least they are happy now.


----------

